# Form-rol knurl wheels - SMS Machine Tools



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

I ordered some Form-rol knurl wheels today from SMS Machine tools in Ontario Canada.
Quoted $18.25 CDN per wheel including bevelling.
The price from KBC Canada is $24.75 CDN per wheel. And they are not bevelled.
I'm rather astounded by the price difference.


----------



## PeterT (May 12, 2020)

How did you order from them? I clicked around a bit & didn't see prices.
Yes it always pays to shop around. KBC is always way higher on Mitutoyo than Thomas Skinner, yet my understanding is they all source from same wholesaler so its about mark-up I figure.


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

@PeterT I sent them an email for a quote then called to place the order. Easy as pie!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 12, 2020)

What size do you need? I have stashed some knurling wheels somewhere - I think like a dozen or so.


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

I ordered three sets of cylindrical pitch wheels, all have 3/16" bore.
straight knurl, 30 tpi, 47 T
left and right spiral, 25 tpi, 34 T
left and right spiral, 30 tpi, 40 T


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 12, 2020)

I have only one set in 3/16 by 1/2 - its 65 tpi straight made in usa.


----------



## David_R8 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks @Tom Kitta , I appreciate the offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

